# Huge Eglin Reservation Bass.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

We caught this 8.3 pounder today on the Eglin Reservation just as the storms were rolling in. She hit a shallow running crankbait in a current break. She actually got hung up at got herself off the limb. Took 5 plus minutes to come in. What a beautiful fish. She was released to fight another day. Pic taken with a cell phone.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

which lake? ......if you dont mind me asking.......David


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice fish...Upper Memorial?


----------



## FireTiger (Nov 14, 2009)

Very Nice Fish!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

judging by the back ground, its not either of the memorials. they dont ahve any wood like that on their banks. its not..indigo, duck, or the one on the way to duck....i hope he posts where, i am geting my first boat in sept and i know its smaller than the one he is on. so i know my boat will fit in that lake lol......my guess is...the lake on hurlburt field. i ahve never seen it but with the nice grass in the back ground that's my vote....nice fish man.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*very well done*

Nice bass. And very nice to release. There are many who would not. Thank you.


----------

